# Annie Leibovitz shoots Arnold!



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2011)

Annie Leibovitz must be stopped. She also shot Franco Columbu! 







Her rampage continued as she reportedly also _captured _tennis great Martina Navratilova. 






*Annie Leibovitz - Photo Gallery | American Masters | PBS*


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 8, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Annie Leibovitz must be stopped. She also shot Franco Columbu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, it was the 70's. Studio 54 and all that Tom Foolery!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2011)

that pic from Pumping Iron of Arnold & Franco on the bed in their underwear is so f'ing gay!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> that pic from Pumping Iron of Arnold & Franco on the bed in their underwear is so f'ing gay!



Not the most macho of shots, eh? lol

The movie "Hair" has a part in it where the one character asks another character if they're gay. The guy replies, something like, "Well, I wouldn't kick Arnold Schwarzenegger out of bed." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there's some humor there commenting on Arnold and Franco while Martina Navratilova, in the accompanying image, is actually gay, right?


----------

